# Colorwood



## Rick Howard (Mar 28, 2015)

Colorwood is not normally my thing but... Rockler had these on sale when I stopped in for some glue today. So I spun up a few coyote gitters. Kinda interesting stuff. 

http://i1174.Rule #2/albums/r612/rhoward327/20150328_215809_zps4ykulne4.jpg

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TMAC (Mar 28, 2015)

Nice calls


----------



## fredito (Mar 29, 2015)

They look good. I also recently picked up some color wood to try out. How did you find they turned/finished?


----------



## Rick Howard (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you!

Turns easy. Sands fine. CA came out nice.


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 29, 2015)

Def diff and cool looking !


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 29, 2015)

These came out great! Chuck


----------



## Rick Howard (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you, Thank you.


----------

